# 1987 GT Pro Performer



## sworley (Jun 17, 2020)

Thought I’d bring this over to the projects forum to document the progress. I’ve had it a week now and it’s been slow going but that’s OK.

I’ve got it mostly apart aside from a seatpost that turns but doesn’t want to wiggle out, a freewheel soaking in penetrating oil and a gyro, which I’ve never messed with one before so I have some trepidation.

Going for a survivor build on this one since it’s all pretty much there with the original parts and given the $$$ of nicer parts.

I’m starting to realize these Performers are like the Schwinn Phantoms or ‘57 Chevys of the vintage BMX world but still happy to have one! While they are a very iconic bike for their time and niche, it seems like many were sold and many are around still today - BMX Museum has three plus pages of user submitted results for this year and model!

Being 34, this wasn’t what I was riding around on as a kid but come on, who can get excited about mid-school?!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 18, 2020)

Very cool bike , i am 48 so i remember going to all the gt & haro shows back in the day & went to see RAD  the movie at the theater , met eddie fiola & all the dudes several times , i still got my 1985 gt performer i got for Christmas in 1985 , will post some pics of it soon , cant wait to see your bike done


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 18, 2020)

Also glad to hear  you are going for a survivor build thats awesome , very glad i listened to a couple older gentleman i hang around with on some of my old bikes & didn't restore them , because they told me that they are only original one time !!!!!!! , good luck buddy !!!!!


----------



## sworley (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks, man! Would love to see your Performer!


----------



## OptimusJay (Jun 19, 2020)

It's going to look great once you're done with it.  Yes, keep it as a survivor - that one is too nice to start with.  I'm in my late 40's and also remember the glory days of BMX and Freestyle in particular.  I had an '86 (or maybe '85?) chrome Haro Sport.  So much fun tinkering with bikes back then, upgrading to 3 piece cranks, ACS Rotor, Peragrine 48's....all good times.


----------



## sworley (Jun 19, 2020)

A little bit further apart. 

Bonered up the threads of the stem bolt removing the wedge, luckily I have a machinist friend. Still can’t get the freewheel off despite soaking it in PB Blaster for days, luckily I also have a strong as hell friend...


----------



## sworley (Jun 24, 2020)

Some progress. Strong friend and machinist friend did their magic.

Spent some time this weekend cleaning up the frame, fork and front wheel with pretty good results!

Looks like I’ll need a new fork crown race, this one has chrome flaking and is pretty pitted. Seat post wiggles but I can’t get it coming out cause lifting on my benchvise lifts the whole tabletop, haha! I should get that bench bolted up someday...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 27, 2020)

sworley said:


> Some progress. Strong friend and machinist friend did their magic.
> 
> Spent some time this weekend cleaning up the frame, fork and front wheel with pretty good results!
> 
> ...



Looks great I had one exactly like that same colour and everything I think I got it in 87  man I sure wish I hadn’t now that really reminds me of the one I had...looks good can’t wait to see it all finished up if I had any idea that would be so cool today I would’ve kept mine don’t even know what happened to it


----------



## sworley (Jul 11, 2020)

Been awhile but some progress. My friend got me some cheap used tires for now. Might ride these and see how I like the bike then buy a pair of legit white tires for show.

Building the bike back up and waxing as I go. Seems like it’ll be pretty nice for a survivor!


----------



## Scribble (Jul 11, 2020)

It's sooooo 80s I love it !!!! I restored a 87 Mongoose Decade pink and teal color combo. Regret selling it.


----------



## sworley (Jul 12, 2020)

Wrapped up today. Discovered the chainring is pretty bent and had to shim it out with a big ol washer. Kind of fun to cruise around on and look at it but not sure what else I’d do with it...


----------



## undercover_poe (Jul 17, 2020)

Blazing! Keep it OG dog!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sworley (Jul 23, 2020)

A little more progress. Bought a replacement chainring off BMXmuseum classifieds so that's fixed, although this one is steel vs my old one which was aluminum - probably 3x heavier! I may try my hand at attempting to straighten it. 

I would still like to find a comparable replacement chain, this one is pretty crusty and not smooth running. Thinking another Evaporust bath for it is in line. 

I also was able to source some correct 2nd generation GT fork standers off a guy in eastern Iowa via FB Marketplace. The bike did not have them when I got it and the outline on the fork from where they were mounted was giving me fits. Chrome is not correct for this bike so I'll Evaporust these, prime them and rattlecan white.


----------



## sworley (Sep 1, 2020)

Some more progress on this. I gave up trying to find some white/tan wall GT tires and went with some Japanese Panaracer tires instead for a nice, clean look. These will be my indoor "display" tires and I'll run the dirty tires if I ride the bike.

My fork standers came back from the restorer in El Paso last night. They were disassembled and fresh white powdercoat applied. I think the bike is finally done now.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 1, 2020)

I just love this bike. If I saw a real nice collection and could ride any of them and this was there I would have a hard time passing this one up. Cruisers are for showing off, cruising around on, passionately discussing with total strangers. This bike makes me want to try jumps too big for me, try stoppies and see how far I can wheelie, or setup a wooden jump and see how many of my friends i can clear, or tie a life vest to the handlebars and jump it into a lake, or take it to a pier in Cali and learn some freestyle tricks from the locals, maybe scratch it up real good in the process. So much fun. Congrats!


----------



## sworley (Sep 1, 2020)

Haha, thanks @Balloonoob


----------



## Matt123 (Oct 16, 2021)

sworley said:


> Been awhile but some progress. My friend got me some cheap used tires for now. Might ride these and see how I like the bike then buy a pair of legit white tires for show.
> 
> Building the bike back up and waxing as I go. Seems like it’ll be pretty nice for a survivor!
> 
> ...



You wanna sell this thing?


----------



## sworley (Oct 17, 2021)

Matt123 said:


> You wanna sell this thing?



Thanks but long gone. Sold on BMXmuseum to a collector from Chicago.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 17, 2021)

That’s soooo awesome


----------

